# Epik Legends or Emotiva Ultra 12's?



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Which would you recommend for this room? (I plan on using 2) Maybe one of each?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Epik Legends

Twice the displacement. The $140 extra for a pair of them will be realized in better performance.


----------



## rukawa11 (Mar 11, 2011)

don't get one of each, stick with two of the same models. ultra 12s are priced ridiculously now but if u don't care for budget i'd go wtih the legends not that it's more much expensive. also if ur planning on getting the legends u should get both right now instead of 1 now and 1 a year later as epik tends to change out models frequently so availability would be an issue.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

mlacek said:


> Which would you recommend for this room? (I plan on using 2) Maybe one of each?


Do NOT get one of each. Since it is your money we are spending, I agree with the others and say... get dual Legends. The Emo's are nice subs, but will not compete with the Epiks.

Going big now could actually save you money later.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, so I got my Epik Legends today and am trying to figure out how to plug em in. They said I only need one RCA subwoofer cable per sub, so that's what I got. Which port does the cable plug into on the sub, the white or red? And the Onkyo TX-NR708 only has one Subwoofer port. I thought it would have two since it's a 7.2 receiver. Where do I plug in the second sub?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The instruction manual doesn't say? Most sub amps that don't have a dedicated LFE input will use the left as a default LFE. I checked the Epik site, the pictures show the left white input to be the LFE.

Using the LFE input disables the sub's internal crossover. That duty is now handled by the receiver if it has the capability.


----------



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

mlacek said:


> Ok, so I got my Epik Legends today and am trying to figure out how to plug em in. They said I only need one RCA subwoofer cable per sub, so that's what I got. Which port does the cable plug into on the sub, the white or red? And the Onkyo TX-NR708 only has one Subwoofer port. I thought it would have two since it's a 7.2 receiver. Where do I plug in the second sub?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


From page 15 of your owners manual::onder:
Using a suitable cable, connect the AV receiver’s
SUBWOOFER PRE OUT jack to an input on
your powered subwoofer, as shown. If your subwoofer
is unpowered and you’re using an external
amplifier, connect the SUBWOOFER PRE OUT
jack to an input on the amp.
*You can connect the powered subwoofer with two
SUBWOOFER PRE OUT jacks respectively.
The same signal is output from each jack.*


----------



## krakhen (Apr 18, 2010)

mlacek said:


> Ok, so I got my Epik Legends today and am trying to figure out how to plug em in. They said I only need one RCA subwoofer cable per sub, so that's what I got. Which port does the cable plug into on the sub, the white or red? And the Onkyo TX-NR708 only has one Subwoofer port. I thought it would have two since it's a 7.2 receiver. Where do I plug in the second sub?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


The two subwoofer outputs are one over the other, they are the two purple rca connectors in the preout section just on top of the red surround back binding post. The greyed out rca connectors are outputs, those with no markings are inputs.


----------

